# Where to buy inexpensive work clothes.



## saima1215

I just wanted to ask all the ladies about business attire in Dubai. I need to get a few suits for work. I work for sales so I will be out most of the time. I need to get a few inexpensive shirts and suits. Considering the heat, I honestly don't want to spend so much. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Kotton at MOE (next to French Connection) has some nice skirts, trousers, shirts, etc. Not too expensive and the quality is not terrible. Otherwise try New Look (Ibn Batutta or Dubai Mall), quality is not great but very cheap.


----------



## saima1215

Thanks. I live very close to Ibn Battuta so i'll check it out.


----------



## Elphaba

Perhaps also H&M? DSS (Dubai Summer Surprises) starts on 17th so there should be some more sales on.

-


----------



## Maz25

I buy all my shirts from Kotton. They average AED 99 a shirt. In regards to trousers, I buy them from Dorothy Perkins (you'll find them in Debenhams). Prices in DP starts from AED 99 for your standard black trousers. They are the only place where I can find trousers that actually fit me properly so expensive or not, that's where I get all my trousers.


----------



## thedevil007

Jus check the Karama market, near Lulu Centre. You will get good quality at low prices. But u will need to work on the bargaining part.....


----------



## Elphaba

thedevil007 said:


> Jus check the Karama market, near Lulu Centre. You will get good quality at low prices. But u will need to work on the bargaining part.....


Quality? You are kidding? 

-


----------



## saima1215

I'm not really looking for the greatest quality because they will be just for summer use. I just need loose cotton shirts that I can wear to work. I went to New Look at Ibn Battuta Mall yesterday. They have decent black trousers on sale for 60AED which is not bad at all. I got one cotton top from there which was pretty decent. There's another store in there called Red Tag - I got some nice cotton tops to wear with trousers. They were only 49AED per top!!! That's not bad at all. I will check out the Karama market and let you guys know. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pamela0810

Karama Market / Karama Shopping Complex is good for souvenirs and for buying fresh fish! You can also find some good FAKE designer hand bags and casual clothes if you look properly. But I have never seen any decent suits or work trousers there. Maybe I have been looking at the wrong place.
Have you tried G2000? I personally don't wear them because it doesn't fit me right, but they have a lot of shirts and trousers and quite reasonably priced.


----------



## saima1215

pamela0810 said:


> Karama Market / Karama Shopping Complex is good for souvenirs and for buying fresh fish! You can also find some good FAKE designer hand bags and casual clothes if you look properly. But I have never seen any decent suits or work trousers there. Maybe I have been looking at the wrong place.
> Have you tried G2000? I personally don't wear them because it doesn't fit me right, but they have a lot of shirts and trousers and quite reasonably priced.


Where is G2000???


----------



## rsinner

saima1215 said:


> Where is G2000???


I have seen one in Mall of the Emirates. I am sure there are more
G2000 is a label of Giordano


----------



## pamela0810

There's one at the Mall of the Emirates on the ground level. I also remember seeing one in Lamcy Plaza but that might be a little far for you Saima.


----------



## saima1215

I work right next to Lamcy so it's just fine for me. Thanks I will go and check it out during my lunch break.


----------



## thedevil007

Why don't u giv a visit to the Dubai Outlet Mall ??


----------



## saima1215

Where's the Dubai Outlet Mall??? They have outlet stores here???


----------



## pamela0810

saima1215 said:


> Where's the Dubai Outlet Mall??? They have outlet stores here???


It's on the Duba-Al Ain Highway. Here you go:

Dubai Outlet Mall


----------



## saima1215

Thanks =)


----------



## saima1215

I just checked the website but couldn't find a list of stores. What stores do they have in the outlets and how are the prices?


----------



## pamela0810

I've never been there myself so wouldn't really be able to tell you. Hopefully someone will come along and give you more info.


----------



## JoeW1075

Just click the "Shop" Button at the website, and it will give you a list of stores and brands that are carried there.


----------



## Elphaba

saima1215 said:


> I just checked the website but couldn't find a list of stores. What stores do they have in the outlets and how are the prices?


I don't know anyone that rates the place. Apparently stock is frequently quite old and not much of a discount. Certainly not like outlet stores in certain other countries.
-


----------



## HaiderAli

saima1215 said:


> Where is G2000???


Burjuman Mall, Al Ghurair City, Lamcy Plaza, Reef Mall, The Mall Of the Emirates, Dubai Festival City, Arabian Center Mirdif, The Dubai Mall Level - 2

mall of emirates will be the closest one to you.


----------



## saima1215

Thanks!


----------



## saima1215

I went to Red Tag last week and they have some amazing prices. Very material was not that bad. I mostly picked up light cotton tops. That's essential for this weather. I went to Splash but didn't find anything quite suitable for work. I'll check out Max. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## sarahmayy

Yup, I second G2000 - they've got a wide range to choose from and the clothes there are reasonably priced. You can find them at Burjuman Centre in Bur Dubai, Lamcy Plaza in Oud Metha, Mall of The Emirates in Barsha, Reef Mall + Al Ghurair Centre in Deira and Dubai Festival City near Garhoud.


----------



## Ossy

Pierre Cardin, they're always at 75% off 365 days a year. I've never got anything of them so I dont know about the quality.

I go to Zara when theyre on sale, you end to pay less than 100 dirhams on a shirt and around 150 for pants.. but they're very good quality.


----------



## saima1215

The Dubai Summer Sale started today so i'm guessing there will be lots of sales everywhere. What is this sale anyways? Do they have it every year and what type of bargains are out there?


----------



## Elphaba

DSS is on every year and whilst there are sales do watch the prices as some items seem to be hiked up the week before so they can cut them to close to normal and call it a sale. Many electrical items are 'last season' too. Same as the Dubai Shopping Festival in January/February.

-


----------



## Loladada

Elphaba said:


> I don't know anyone that rates the place. Apparently stock is frequently quite old and not much of a discount. Certainly not like outlet stores in certain other countries.
> -


So true. I personally would not bother going to the Outlet Mall here, especially if you are used to outlet shopping in the States.

How about getting tailor made clothes instead in Satwa?


----------



## saima1215

I think that's what i'm planning to do - tailor made clothes! Can you please recommend some places where they make suits, trousers, and shirts for cheap? With the summer heat here you can only wear the clothes for one season.


----------



## Loladada

saima1215 said:


> I think that's what i'm planning to do - tailor made clothes! Can you please recommend some places where they make suits, trousers, and shirts for cheap? With the summer heat here you can only wear the clothes for one season.


I only get loose summer dresses made as I don't work, so my clothing needs are entirely different. I go to 2 places, one speciallizing in caftans, he chargesr Dh45. and the other guy for shalwar kameez long tops charges Dh35. But I don't think that's for you, the times I complimented women in their business like outfits, they told me they've gone to Dreamgirls in Satwa and Bur Dubai, I don't know what their prices are like but the result did look a million bucks.


----------



## saima1215

Loladada said:


> I only get loose summer dresses made as I don't work, so my clothing needs are entirely different. I go to 2 places, one speciallizing in caftans, he chargesr Dh45. and the other guy for shalwar kameez long tops charges Dh35. But I don't think that's for you, the times I complimented women in their business like outfits, they told me they've gone to Dreamgirls in Satwa and Bur Dubai, I don't know what their prices are like but the result did look a million bucks.


Thanks i'll try to get in touch with the place. 35 dirhams for the kameez tops is a steal! I actually wear them sometimes with leggings so i'll definitely look into that. Thanks!


----------

